# name this plant



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

I went to lfs the other day and picked up 3 of these. They were potted and looked pretty good. The tag in them said they were Wisteria but they look nothing like it so figured it was mis labeled. They go from the bottom to the top of 75gal, stem plant with a thick stem, and decent sized leaves which appear grow as a pair on each side. Would like to know what type and hopefully you can tell me if its aquatic or not. Thanks


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Well, the pictures are a bit out of focus, but it looks like it is indeed _Hygrophila difformis_, aka 'water wisteria'. It's *emersed* growth. Look at the following link:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=62&category=genus&spec=Hygrophila

Look at picture #3. It's the same plant as all the others. It just looks radically different when grown above water. Given a little time, it will adapt and transform.


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah the pics are crappy they are from my phone. Thanks for the help didn't realize that they would look that much different when grown different ways.


----------

